# Friends from down under



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Ozzie and NZ friends....Can you guys tell me where you source (if you buy) the Superpads?? Even if you don't use them, do you know who stocks and distributes it. Information is much appreciated..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

More info dude, Try again and post a pic?? Superpads sound like they are for woman, In which case, I dont use them


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

Power PAC tools porirua wellington google them for there address


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Try jswain (Jim at Walltools) for Aussie, or manners.co.nz for New Zealand.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

robert seke said:


> <P>Hey Ozzie and NZ friends....  Can you guys tell me where you source (if you buy) the Superpads??  Even if you don't use them, do you know who stocks and distributes it??  Information is much appreciated<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"></P>


I think for you the best place to buy it from ebay or get in touch with jswain from wallboard 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Intex-Us...pk-Porter-Cable-Giraffe-Sanders-/300828232217


----------

